# Being Installed 15/2 - One of the first!



## merlin

Just confirmed with Virgin that my new Tivo will be installed on 15th Feburary... they told me that I will be one of the first to have it. 

As I had already pre-registered they are charging me just £149.99 plus an extra £3 per month for the Tivo service.

I did ask if previous owners of Tivo would get any other better deal, but they told me that the £149.99 deal is the best their are going to offer to all previous customers.

I'm looking forward to the 15th Feb now!


----------



## jodie98deg

merlin said:


> I'm looking forward to the 15th Feb now!


I would be too given half the chance. Congrats :up:


----------



## Furball

merlin said:


> I did ask if previous owners of Tivo would get any other better deal, but they told me that the £149.99 deal is the best their are going to offer to all previous customers.


So makes no difference if your a long term supporter of TiVo then 

Converted at least 2 others to S1 boxes, and 2 non TiVo people have signed up to the new VM TiVo registration because of what I told them and because I demo'd our S1 to them and said "see this, well the VM one will be as good as this with more tuners" 
Makes me wonder why I waste my breath giving them free advertising if they just give the same deal to any Tom Dick or Harry 

Furball


----------



## cwaring

Because they're a company, not a charity?


----------



## Furball

cwaring said:


> Because they're a company, not a charity?


I think I've paid them enough over the years 

I dont mind paying a bit extra, it is after all a new bit of gadge but I'm blowed if I'm going to be taken to the cleaners for it.

It bugs me enough I have to fight every 12mths to get a reasonable deal as a long term repeat customer, compared to newbies that get it all on a plate for 1/2 the price 

Furball


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Can anyone who has had the phonecall confirm something? Are they only ringing on Virgin numbers? I am never at home during likely call times and deliberately put my (non-virgin) mobile number down as a contact.

Only calling a number I can't get to (and don't currently have a phone plugged in to!) is not the way to get my attention!


----------



## doctor.steve

CeeBeeUK said:


> Can anyone who has had the phonecall confirm something? Are they only ringing on Virgin numbers?


They called my mobile only - this was the one I registered on the site. :up:


----------



## AndyW

CeeBeeUK said:


> Can anyone who has had the phonecall confirm something? Are they only ringing on Virgin numbers? I am never at home during likely call times and deliberately put my (non-virgin) mobile number down as a contact.
> 
> Only calling a number I can't get to (and don't currently have a phone plugged in to!) is not the way to get my attention!


My situation exactly! Just plugged a phone into my virgin line and 1471'd - turns out someone called this pm. Typical!

I'll try that 0161 number tomorrow first thing.


----------



## doctor.steve

AndyW said:


> My situation exactly! Just plugged a phone into my virgin line and 1471'd - turns out someone called this pm. Typical!
> 
> I'll try that 0161 number tomorrow first thing.


Just to be clear - I have a Virgin landline - they didn't try that.
My mobile -isn't- on Virgin.

It's not quite sunk in yet I don't think...


----------



## CeeBeeUK

doctor.steve said:


> Just to be clear - I have a Virgin landline - they didn't try that.
> My mobile -isn't- on Virgin.
> 
> It's not quite sunk in yet I don't think...


Thanks doctor.steve! :up:


----------



## ruperte

CeeBeeUK said:


> Can anyone who has had the phonecall confirm something? Are they only ringing on Virgin numbers? I am never at home during likely call times and deliberately put my (non-virgin) mobile number down as a contact.
> 
> Only calling a number I can't get to (and don't currently have a phone plugged in to!) is not the way to get my attention!


No they called me on my office number, I think it's which ever number you put into the form.


----------



## okonski_uk

I got 2 calls - one in response to my first registration as having an interest, the second from the 'tivo upgrade' page. I wonder if I've still waiting for a call in response to Roy's list? In each case, they called the number I gave - which is how I knew which was which!


----------



## jonphil

bit annoying that it's not a 'special deal' but I suppose we should be jumping the queue?
Still not had them call back, got basic Virgin ordered with an install date of the 14th but that may change if / when they call about adding the Tivo on.
Don't want to have two engineer visits


----------



## merlin

okonski_uk said:


> I got 2 calls - one in response to my first registration as having an interest, the second from the 'tivo upgrade' page. I wonder if I've still waiting for a call in response to Roy's list? In each case, they called the number I gave - which is how I knew which was which!


They called me on my mobile the one I registered with Virgin.. the number I registered with Roy's List they have not phoned me on yet! I wonder if I will get another phone call? I probably won't as I have now already paid the £149.

Please let us know if anyone gets a better deal?


----------



## hokkers999

cwaring said:


> Because they're a company, not a charity?


Because they implied/promised via all the work that Roy did that there WOULD be a mega special deal for S1 owners...

...if not why the special S1 owners registration site etc etc

Oh yes, got it now, more marketing lies from VM?


----------



## mrwhizzard

hokkers999 said:


> Because they implied/promised via all the work that Roy did that there WOULD be a mega special deal for S1 owners...
> 
> ...if not why the special S1 owners registration site etc etc
> 
> Oh yes, got it now, more marketing lies from VM?


Nothing was implied. All that was mentioned was a deal, and well for the £149 plus £3 fee and to be the first non staff installed is a fair deal in my eyes.


----------



## maxwells_daemon

I was told that they were waiving the &#163;40 installation fee as I was a already a TiVo owner. The difference between an "activation fee" (&#163;149) and "installation fee" is beyond me, but &#163;40 isn't to be sneezed at.

BTW, I was called on my BT line, which is the one I gave to all the different registration pages (my VM phone, which I have just because it's cheaper than not having it, is connected to my S1 TiVos and nothing else).


----------



## Tony Hoyle

That's really odd.. now I don't know WTF the recorded message about the line not being a virgin line is at all then.

Wish I'd given my mobile number now, but I thought it would be simpler to give the virgin number. sigh.


----------



## swanny

I put my virgin landline on Roys page and my works non virgin mobile on the Virgin upgrade page.

they rang my landline.


----------



## smokie

merlin said:


> my new Tivo will be installed on 15th Feburary... they told me that I will be one of the first to have it.


As per other thread, getting mine this Wed pm.  Not staff either.

Anyone found an online manual yet?


----------



## swanny

smokie said:


> As per other thread, getting mine this Wed pm.  Not staff either.
> 
> Anyone found an online manual yet?


http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf


----------



## smokie

Thanks! This doesn't mention using external disks, so I suppose you can't. Doesn't say anything about networking either. I was hoping both would be possible. Hey ho...


----------



## jonphil

Another guide does mention the Media Access Key which is what Tivo Desktop uses


----------



## spitfires

smokie said:


> getting mine this Wed pm.


Bet they don't turn up!


----------



## deesee

smokie said:


> As per other thread, getting mine this Wed pm.  Not staff either.
> 
> Anyone found an online manual yet?


You beat me by half a day smokie, mine is coming on thursday morning. Have you had a call yet Carl in knaresborough, as you are only 5miles away.


----------



## mike0151

Woo Hoo
Got my call at 16:15 being installed on the 16th.
Can't wait.


----------



## Zaichik

No call for me yet, despite me registering on every list going.


----------



## cwaring

deesee said:


> Have you had a call yet Carl in knaresborough, as you are only 5miles away.


Take a look at my face and have a guess ->


----------



## bobg

Install happening 15th Feb - special deal is no £40 install fee - yipeeeee


----------



## ColinYounger

Jealousy is such an ugly emotion. LOOK AT MY JEALOUSY.

No call yet.


----------



## okonski_uk

Where can we get a tivo app to keep forum visible? ;-)


----------



## ColinYounger

On The Phone To Vm Now!


----------



## ColinYounger

I'm getting installed on the 16th - was offered the 15th, but I have a meeting then.


----------



## ColinYounger

Just realised that I shouted "Whoohoo!" when the guy said he was from the VM TiVo team. How embarrassing.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

ColinYounger said:


> Just realised that I shouted "Whoohoo!" when the guy said he was from the VM TiVo team. How embarrassing.


I hope to be shouting Woohoo soon! Still


----------



## John McE

Finally got the call, and mine's being installed on the 15th too. So thanks again Royfox for getting the list organised in the first place.

Mind you, I was initially told I'd lose one of my current discounts, and had to protest before the very helpful man who phoned me found a way for me to keep it.

Oh, it's going to be a very long two weeks!


----------



## teresatt

I was offered an install for the 15th but then they couldn't process my order because I don't have a phone with them. I've paid up front with BT until September so can't change to Virgin.

I am so gutted.


----------



## warrenrb

What? Even COLINYOUNGER got called before me? Bah!


----------



## Diamond Mike

Being installed on the 25th (would have been earlier if I had not had other commitments). I shall still have my faithful series 1 recording Freeview though, and I worry about the whole trauma of switching from Sky, especially as I have a more than half the contents of a 1tb Sky HD box to watch


----------



## jonphil

If you cancel sky part way through the billing month it should be the same as dropping channels and should stay active until the cut off date. I cancelled all the movies and told I can still watch them until the end of the month. 
I too worry about switching the broadband and phone from Sky, the TV I'm not bothered about.
Some people have said I need to contact Sky to tell them and others say VM handle the transfer of the number. really do wonder how many people are cancelling / will be cancelling Sky soon for Tivo.
I have hated my SkyHD box from day one and not grown to like it at all, still waiting for the Anytime+ service which is now rumoured to not even work with my 1 year old box.


----------



## royfox

John McE said:


> Finally got the call, and mine's being installed on the 15th too. So thanks again Royfox for getting the list organised in the first place.
> 
> Mind you, I was initially told I'd lose one of my current discounts, and had to protest before the very helpful man who phoned me found a way for me to keep it.
> 
> Oh, it's going to be a very long two weeks!


Thanks for the thanks. It's appreciated.


----------



## nbaker

To those that have install dates are you given the choice of AM / PM ?


----------



## jonphil

Yeah thanks for the work Royfox. 
Just find it annoying that we must have now gone to the bottom of the queue again. I really can't imagine that many S1 owners are left and it would take this long to call people 
No idea what list they are supposed to be using as I must have been one of the first people to sign up on VM's own tivoupgrade page with my mobile number too and so far the mobile hasn't rung either.
I even just checked for a dial tone to ensure my phone was actually working. The closer it gets to 8pm I'm thinking I won't be getting a call tonight.


----------



## frobozz

jonphil said:


> I even just checked for a dial tone to ensure my phone was actually working. The closer it gets to 8pm I'm thinking I won't be getting a call tonight.


Same here. I've not been in all day but 1471 tells me there have been no calls at all today  Half hour to go until 8pm so there is still a chance


----------



## jonphil

Pleased I'm not the only one waiting, but do think people who missed calls are now having to wait. It sounds like they are at least now leaving messages for people to call them back, I didn't get a message Monday so maybe it's a new thing because they realise most people are out at work during the day.
At least tommorow someone will be home in the afternoon.


----------



## FemiH

frobozz said:


> Same here. I've not been in all day but 1471 tells me there have been no calls at all today  Half hour to go until 8pm so there is still a chance


Big thanks to royfox, I've signed up on everything and have yet to hear anything either patience, patience I keep telling myself! 

Hopefully once the dust has settled in a few days Roy can check with his contact at Virgin to find out what the deal is if we S1 TiVo users still haven't heard anything...


----------



## merlin

nbaker said:


> To those that have install dates are you given the choice of AM / PM ?


Yeah - of course I asked for AM  so I have all day to play!


----------



## deesee

deesee said:


> You beat me by half a day smokie, mine is coming on thursday morning. Have you had a call yet Carl in knaresborough, as you are only 5miles away.


Not feeling quite so smug now, had a second call from the same rep, saying as it was his first Tivo booking he had not realised it was different from the normal install, and that not all the installers were trained, so my new date is the 15th, it seems that the 15th is a very popular date.


----------



## royfox

Trust me. I know you are going to love it.


----------



## swanny

Well I have had no call after being called yesterday when I was out. Looks like I have missed the boat then seeing as there are reports of non series 1 owners now getting calls.

Gutted, but not surprised.


----------



## jonphil

Royfox don't suppose you can find out why some S1 people are not getting called back. ?
I'm just hoping that if / when they do call I get the same offer as everyone else on the forum.

Anyone know how late VM Tivo team are working, I'm guessing not this late.
Just I have everything else being installed on the 14th Feb and need to cancel Sky but won't do that until I have a proper confirmed date with Tivo and guessing it won't be done on the 14th 
The sooner I can cancel Sky with a confirmed VM install date the better


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Isn't royfox in america or something?

I've even redirected every phone in the house to my mobile just in case..


----------



## abuelbanat

patiently waiting also - reg'd on both royfox and vm tivo upgrade page.

fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## jonphil

Tony Hoyle said:


> Isn't royfox in america or something?
> 
> I've even redirected every phone in the house to my mobile just in case..


Not sure, posts keep appearing (unless he's found a way to automate them) 

I am really hoping S1 owners who missed the call first time are still going to get the same offer.

To be honest I am getting annoyed at waiting, when I know I was called on Monday and now I've not heard anything.
The people at the twitter team have supposed to have requested me to get a call back and still nothing!

If they have now moved on and calling everyone else I'm wondering if we are going to have to wait weeks, if that's the case then they can delay my install until they decide I'm allowed to actually have Tivo.

Just decided to fill in the upgrade form again in the hope it actually triggers them to call me tommorow.
I can only assume they either only have a few people doing calls, or they are going through the entire list no matter which form people registered on maybe getting calls?


----------



## abuelbanat

reports over on the cableforum of people with install dates - no series1 TiVo so clearly Virgin casting the net wider. can't blame them - would have been nice to have been rewarded for the loyalty over all the years tho....I suppose my fear is that this first tranch is limited to x amount - barring the unfortunate ones to a barren TiVo-less life until the spring


----------



## warrenrb

jonphil said:


> I am really hoping S1 owners who missed the call first time are still going to get the same offer.


Hey Jonphil! You are worried about not being called back - some of us haven't been called at all yet! My phone has not been unattended at any point in the last two days (not in an obsessively waiting by the phone type way, just there's always been someone in to answer it), and no call has come.

For some reason, this sprung to mind...


----------



## jonphil

That really does make me question if they are calling people in any order at all, as if you haven't had a call at all yet I'm guessing not.

lol.... airplane will be entered into my wishlist when I get Tivo. 
Love Lesley Nelson films, so sad that he died.


----------



## Brangdon

jonphil said:


> Just decided to fill in the upgrade form again in the hope it actually triggers them to call me tommorow.
> I can only assume they either only have a few people doing calls, or they are going through the entire list no matter which form people registered on maybe getting calls?


I'd expect them to call everyone on the list a first time before they start calling back the people they missed. I'm another one they've not called at all yet.


----------



## jonphil

Some people got callbacks the same day, which is why the order of them calling people doesn't make sense?


----------



## Diamond Mike

nbaker said:


> To those that have install dates are you given the choice of AM / PM ?


Yes I have


----------



## deesee

jonphil said:


> That really does make me question if they are calling people in any order at all, as if you haven't had a call at all yet I'm guessing not.
> 
> lol.... airplane will be entered into my wishlist when I get Tivo.
> Love Lesley Nelson films, so sad that he died.


Sorry, but do not know a girl called,Lesely Nelson in the airplane films. you will not get that film entering that name


----------



## CeeBeeUK

CeeBeeUK said:


> I hope to be shouting Woohoo soon! Still


WOOHOO!!! Ahem. Called and booked 15th AM. Usual T's&C's.

Heart.rate.falling...


----------



## jonphil

Just got off the phone, mine's being installed on the 15th too. 
Took ages to sort as he had to first cancel the web order as he couldn't add the Tivo onto it.
So pleased now.
Can't wait for everyone to have it installed and this forum come to life with other topics


----------



## cyril

3 TiVos booked for the 15th


----------



## Tony Hoyle

3?? Thought there was a limit of 1 per person?


----------



## cyril

Well maybe they know I am special


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Well if VM ever actually bother to call I want 2


----------

